

Amazon one-click patent rejected by the USPTO as a result of my request (2007) - luu
http://igdmlgd.blogspot.com/2007/10/amazon-one-click-patent-rejected-by-us.html

======
ChuckMcM
Its old, and its not actually true: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2010/03/controversial-ama...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2010/03/controversial-amazon-1-click-patent-survives-review/)

The patent was re-examined and re-affirmed. Which was sad. So no, I don't know
why 'luu' submitted it. Maybe they missed the date?

------
socalnate1
"Update: Some people are sending me money -however I don't have any expenses
right now so thank you very much but I can't accept it. If you want me to do
some work for you though..."

Huh? Does this guy not need to eat?

------
RexRollman
Why post something so old? Is something relevant to this patent happening?

